# Did you ever wonder why



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder why- Sporting goods stores are closed, like the Fin and clothing stores are closed like Kohls and Theaters are closed but yet Walmart is allowed to sell fishing gear and clothing only because they have Groceries? and we all know about the theatrics of the customers


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder why- They think they can come up with a cure for this Corona Virus
yet they have been working on Cures for Cancer, Parkinsons Disease, Drug addiction, for years, and have yet to stop them.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder why- When this is over, some of these shutdown Companies may wonder exactly what some of there employees did to benefit the Company, other than talk and text on Cell Phones


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nope, I never gave it a thought.
But I've often wondered why would a crappie hit a chart/black tube jig.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder where- The Government is going to come up with the money to pay stimulus checks and financial relief.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Your glass is certainly half empty.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I wondered why i decided to continue to read this thread


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Did you ever wonder why we park on a driveway and drive on a parkway? Or why we store junk that should be thrown out in our garages and leave a $30,000+ vehicle outside in the weather?


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Fat Bill said:


> Did you ever wonder why we park on a driveway and drive on a parkway? Or why we store junk that should be thrown out in our garages and leave a $30,000+ vehicle outside in the weather?


Man, that one hit close to home.. a lot of useless junk laying around in the shop lol


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

DJA said:


> Did you ever wonder why- When this is over, some of these shutdown Companies may wonder exactly what some of there employees did to benefit the Company, other than talk and text on Cell Phones


Actually I think this happened in 2008. The company I worked was running on a Skeleton crew. Yet we managed to get what needed done. So the Company decided what the hell lets not hire all these people back and just let everyone work twice as hard.;


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Nobody knows wtf is going on right now. Even CDC and others can't get their chip straight. First was masks wont work, arent necessary and doctors need them. Now they say we should wear them and some places going as far as fine people not wearing them! 

I was always under impression masks are to keep particles from spraying as you talk during surgery. Not every one can "say it, don't spray it". I'm also under the impression that if their is Corona hanging in the air, that mask may not stop it. Not all of it. And what if it sits on your face around the mask? We go in the house and start soaping up our faces right away? Sounds like more nonsense. 

I'm not a denying at all the severity of this, just some of the precautions they want us to take.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Did you ever wonder with all the current home schooling going on that it might not be a good idea to restructure our education system?
Did you ever wonder why with the schools feeling the need to continue to serve meals since schools have been closed who feeds these kids during the summer?
Did you ever wonder just how self centered and spoiled our society has become and how much we have turned our 'wants' into 'needs' in our own heads?
Did you ever wonder what happened to 'do unto others as you would have them do unto you'?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Actually I think this happened in 2008. The company I worked was running on a Skeleton crew. Yet we managed to get what needed done. So the Company decided what the hell lets not hire all these people back and just let everyone work twice as hard.;


It'll happen again this year...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

matticito said:


> Nobody knows wtf is going on right now. Even CDC and others can't get their chip straight. First was masks wont work, arent necessary and doctors need them. Now they say we should wear them and some places going as far as fine people not wearing them!
> 
> I was always under impression masks are to keep particles from spraying as you talk during surgery. Not every one can "say it, don't spray it". I'm also under the impression that if their is Corona hanging in the air, that mask may not stop it. Not all of it. And what if it sits on your face around the mask? We go in the house and start soaping up our faces right away? Sounds like more nonsense.
> 
> I'm not a denying at all the severity of this, just some of the precautions they want us to take.


Nobody has all the answers...
Brand new virus that everyone in the medical, science and biological fields all over the world are studying day and night, 24/7 and learning more about every day.
Not really surprising... kind of a 'given' that protocols will continue to change the more that's learned.
Whether people choose to adhere to new protocols or not as things are learned...well...that's a different story.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

did you ever wonder why it is against the law to drink and drive but......there is parking lots at most bars.....hmm


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

I work for a school. We feed them in the summer also. Breakfast and Lunch. All free, school year and summer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Buck-Eye said:


> I work for a school. We feed them in the summer also. Breakfast and Lunch. All free, school year and summer.


What school system is this?
And, is that open to all kids in that school district or just those in summer school?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Did you ever wonder how people have so much time to wonder why?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

do you wonder why so many so called smart people are disregarding the stay at home ordered by the governor in there state.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

fastwater said:


> What school system is this?
> And, is that open to all kids in that school district or just those in summer school?


From what I understand it is most Ohio school systems that still feed all the kids that need it during the summer. I know Canton City schools are one of them.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> From what I understand it is most Ohio school systems that still feed all the kids that need it during the summer. I know Canton City schools are one of them.


Wow!!!
At one time, living in a bad area for several years, I knew it was bad with people having kids they shouldn't have had cause they either didn't want to take care of them or couldn't afford to, I guess I just never realized it had gotten bad enough to where the schools have been charged with not only educating and babysitting the kids, but have been saddled with the responsibility of feeding them year round as well.
What a dirty rotten shame!
Makes ya wonder just what the parents are responsible for when it comes to their own kids other than laying down and making them.

Now knowing what you have said about the school system being responsible for feeding kids year round....it makes me think even more that our broken school system that is always underfunded(those meals aren't 'free') needs to be overhauled in the worse kind of way.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

di ya ever wonder why you dont see baby pigeons ?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The middle schools here give lunch to any kid during the summer. Most serve 25 or so children. Funds provided by corporations doing civic duty.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bustedrod said:


> di ya ever wonder why you dont see baby pigeons ?


Ahh I do now


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

The rubber on your tires wears off as you drive. Did you ever wonder why there isn't rubber all over our roads or built up on the sides of the roads?


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Why is the man who invests all your money called a broker?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> do you wonder why so many so called smart people are disregarding the stay at home ordered by the governor in there state.


Can you believe Florida just issued theirs today


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

No more school levies,home school, save communities millions of dollars.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

fastwater said:


> What school system is this?
> And, is that open to all kids in that school district or just those in summer school?


I was amazed Also I live in north Olmsted and my wife told me this goes on all summer so if your not getting this service life is not that bad just think you could have it much worse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

KPI said:


> I was amazed Also I live in north Olmsted and my wife told me this goes on all summer so if your not getting this service life is not that bad just think you could have it much worse
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My brother drives a bus for NO. He is now delivering those meals I believe.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

DJA said:


> Did you ever wonder why- They think they can come up with a cure for this Corona Virus
> yet they have been working on Cures for Cancer, Parkinsons Disease, Drug addiction, for years, and have yet to stop them.


They're not looking for a cure. They're looking for a vaccine. Just like the flu shots available before flu season now. 

And FFF wasn't closed because of the governor's order. It was Goschinski's decision. I believe the reason was the knuckleheads lined up to buy guns and ammo. No different than the TP hoarders. In Boardman they had a cop at the door. When 2 people came out, 2 could go in. They were keeping the customer count at 50. In a store that size, 50 is kind of crowded.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I thought this thread would go a little different route.
I wonder why every deer I've ever shot runs down hill and away from my vehicle.
I wonder why everytime I take a fishing trip to a far away and exotic destination the fishing was great the day Before I Arrived.
I wonder why everytime I plan to go fishing my wife finds 10,000 jobs around the house for me to do.
I wonder why it never rains when I'm working and starts to storm the very minute my shift ends.
I wonder why the hills are getting steeper, the mud is getting deeper and rocks are getting slicker. 
I wonder why the ducks are getting quicker, deer are getting wiser, turkeys are getting smarter and even fish are getting spookier.
I Wonder WHY !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> ....
> 
> And FFF wasn't closed because of the governor's order. It was Goschinski's decision. I believe the reason was the knuckleheads lined up to buy guns and ammo. No different than the TP hoarders. In Boardman they had a cop at the door. When 2 people came out, 2 could go in. They were keeping the customer count at 50. In a store that size, 50 is kind of crowded.


Same thing happened at Vances...and it wasn't the Gov. for them to shut down either.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Same thing happened at Vances...and it wasn't the Gov. for them to shut down either.










You sir are correct. This is the line to get into Cleveland Ave Vances my brother sent me on March 17th....


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder why- some parents can afford weed, tattoos, cell phones- but need free lunches for their children @ school?


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder why- a person can afford a $50,000 new truck and a 40,000$ boat , and spends the winter in Florida, and needs a stimulus check


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

X2


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder why- we need all the newest fish graphs, boating accessories, newest lures and other gadgets to catch fish. And 40 years ago we only needed Grandpa to catch fish


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Did you ever wonder why we call them jumbo shrimp?


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> They're not looking for a cure. They're looking for a vaccine. Just like the flu shots available before flu season now..


 This and every other year that flu shout vaccine is only effective to a very small percentage of the"strain of flu" that the "flu" has mutated in to


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

You ever wonder why the government has it's own retirement pension?


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Do you ever wonder why, 25 yrs ago, the secret to being a successful deer hunter was to read articles, study deer behavior, scout and read deer sign, practice for months to get proficient with a bow and today its- put out a $500 pile of corn, drive to my $300 ladder stand in a $8000 side by side get out a new crossbow $$? that was sighted in with a few shots last weekend and Oh!, by the way, when my stimulus check comes, maybe I’ll set out 2 bait piles next fall. !!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder why- Homely people ( like me) keep from getting viruses . It's because people tend to keep a 8- 10 ft. buffer zone between me and them, all the time. But dogs like me!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

DJA said:


> Do you ever wonder why, 25 yrs ago, the secret to being a successful deer hunter was to read articles, study deer behavior, scout and read deer sign, practice for months to get proficient with a bow and today its- put out a $500 pile of corn, drive to my $300 ladder stand in a $8000 side by side get out a new crossbow $$? that was sighted in with a few shots last weekend


Now this I do wonder about...and they wonder why hunting sports are loosing popularity.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

did you ever wonder what your going to do if and when you run out of tp?


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Why do we put a round pizza in a square box and cut it in triangles??


----------



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

Did you ever wonder why no matter how much weight a chicken gains, it never shows in their face?
-Roger Miller


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

DJA said:


> Did you ever wonder why- we need all the newest fish graphs, boating accessories, newest lures and other gadgets to catch fish. And 40 years ago we only needed Grandpa to catch fish


Yes I have and I have the answer to that, It's he who has the most toys wins! Wins what, I don't know, but he wins.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder how much worse this Covid 19 would have been, back in the Day before Cell Phones, text messages, facebook and Emails? when people actually had to talk face to face to communicate with each other? Yeah you remember!, back when there were only 2 Genders


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you ever wonder why it's called taking a shlt when you're actually leaving a shlt?


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> did you ever wonder what your going to do if and when you run out of tp?


I plan on holding it til I get to work, or I'll be taking a lot of showers!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

DJA said:


> Did you ever wonder how much worse this Covid 19 would have been, back in the Day before Cell Phones, text messages, facebook and Emails? when people actually had to talk face to face to communicate with each other? Yeah you remember!, back when there were only 2 Genders


 hey now they must be on to something since only men and women are getting the virus.....................


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder what Grandma would think and do about this Covid 19 virus
She always had a way of taking care of you and making you feel better


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

If there's a bustle in your hedgerow, don't be alarmed now
It's just a spring clean for the May queen
Yes, there are two paths you can go by, but in the long run
There's still time to change the road you're on
And it makes me wonder


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

ever wonder if you can cry under water ?


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Buck-Eye said:


> I work for a school. We feed them in the summer also. Breakfast and Lunch. All free, school year and summer.


That's BS just sayin


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder what it would be like to live in a Communist Country? Where the Government told you what , when and how you could do things? Told you to stay at home or go to work, what store you could buy from and how much, or who you could associate with? Hmmmm Memorial Day is May 25th God Bless America!


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you ever wonder if Karen Carpenter ate the ham sandwich and Mama Cass had anorexia? Which one would be alive today?


----------



## Peggy (Oct 9, 2016)

Life is a **** sandwich but the more bread you got the less **** you eat.


----------



## Bill C (Mar 30, 2016)

DJA said:


> Did you ever wonder where- The Government is going to come up with the money to pay stimulus checks and financial relief.


China


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan (Feb 19, 2019)

DJA said:


> Did you ever wonder why- Sporting goods stores are closed, like the Fin and clothing stores are closed like Kohls and Theaters are closed but yet Walmart is allowed to sell fishing gear and clothing only because they have Groceries? and we all know about the theatrics of the customers


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan (Feb 19, 2019)

I don’t understand your post actually. Would you rather they close the grocery stores also. They are one of the main groceries around and happen to sell a lot of other things. The shut down is for nonessential items. I’m an avid fisherman also but I would like to see WalMart stay open. Is there something you drastically need from a tackle or bait store to be able to make it? Go online and order what you are wanting from Amazon or one of the other big tackle and live bait shops and order. If you need something it’s out there. I know there are a lot of people still fishing on Lake Erie, getting by. I’ve been fishing with no problems.


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan (Feb 19, 2019)

cement569 said:


> did you ever wonder why it is against the law to drink and drive but......there is parking lots at most bars.....hmm


You can drink but responsibly only to a specific limit. If you’re going to get drunk you should stay home


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan (Feb 19, 2019)

Shad Rap said:


> It'll happen again this year...


I think you are probably right to a extent. I’m retired now but when I was young and moving up within the company I worked at the time, that happened. I was asked if I could do the job of two people. I said I could make it. I did well enough they didn’t bring back the other person. Eventually the position was altered and one person did both jobs. What they did was the correct thing to do though. The pay was high and no reason to have two people doing the work that one could easily manage. They need to make money to keep the stock holders happy and still pay you decent wages. You know anything about management and you’ll know these things. It’s the way it’s always been. Henry Ford didn’t actually invent the automobile, he invented the production lines. Other companies followed him. A lot of people lost jobs over that.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did you ever wonder where you'll stay if your home is storm damaged........ during a pandemic


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

You know, Zoom, congratufriggin'lations. I'm happy for you. We all obviously recognize your superior mind and work ethic is the reason for your success. I don't *know anything about management*, though. But if *it's the way it's always been*, well, gee, thanks for tellin' us. Now we know.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ZoomRagingBassMan said:


> You can drink but responsibly only to a specific limit. If you’re going to get drunk you should stay home


Einstein...thanks...didn't know that.


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

bbsoup said:


> You know, Zoom, congratufriggin'lations. I'm happy for you. We all obviously recognize your superior mind and work ethic is the reason for your success. I don't *know anything about management*, though. But if *it's the way it's always been*, well, gee, thanks for tellin' us. Now we know.


Back off Zoom,if you work hard and smart,your company survives.If you don’t like the job start your own business,then you will see how hard it is to make a living.just saying!


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

nice of you to kick a co-worker to the curb


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

DJA said:


> Did you ever wonder where- The Government is going to come up with the money to pay stimulus checks and financial relief.


I wonder why they don't tell you HOW/OR WHERE TO APPLY FOR THIS MONEY??!!(Perhaps they don't want to give it up?) I know several people who heard/read that they qualify for it but can't figure out How To Apply for it! They call different offices and can't get anyone to answer phones, or get put on Hold indefinitely....


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder why Dunham's sporting goods store is considered an essential business. And why Walmart has a better fishing section than a supposed sporting goods store.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I wonder why my newest vehicle is a dented 2012 Hyundai Accent(cheapest car you could drive), and those mile long lines of cars I saw on FOX News getting "boxes of free food" last month in Cleveland were(easily 90%) newer, high-end, shiny, SUVs, or newer Cadillacs and Lincolns!


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

Bass Pro is still open too. The NRA sued a bunch of states saying the right to buy guns and ammo is essential. So any place that is closed that sells guns and ammo is closed because the company decided to close, their choice.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you ever wonder- If you would ever see all the Churches Empty and Closed on Easter Sunday
But still had so many People Praying?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

DJA said:


> Did you ever wonder- If you would ever see all the Churches Empty and Closed on Easter Sunday
> But still had so many People Praying?


never wondered about this either but I do wonder "just what are all those squirrels doing in the street"? I mean they all can't be working on Gieco commercials.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Ever wonder why our government won't come clean about ufos or aliens after all this time? What's the big deal?


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

c. j. stone said:


> I wonder why they don't tell you HOW/OR WHERE TO APPLY FOR THIS MONEY??!!(Perhaps they don't want to give it up?) I know several people who heard/read that they qualify for it but can't figure out How To Apply for it! They call different offices and can't get anyone to answer phones, or get put on Hold indefinitely....


It will be direct deposit or paper check depending on how you did your taxes for 2018 or 2019. OR https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/coronavirus-stimulus-payments-160445521.html


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Any store that sells groceries is considered essential , the president added gun sales to the essential list so stores that sell guns can remain open too. Any place that sells guns that are closed right now decided to close on their own for one reason or another. In either case , whether it be walmart with groceries or a sporting goods store with guns , its a waste of time and manpower to ensure only " essential " items are purchased. 

There , now nobody has to wonder anymore....


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

I was at the doctor's office the other day when a health inspector came in to find out if it was an essential business because they got a complaint. WTH?? The local bike shop is open. Is it really an essential business?? Strange times indeed.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Specgrade said:


> Ever wonder why our government won't come clean about ufos or aliens after all this time? What's the big deal?



Either there really isnt anything to come clean about ( in spite of overwhelming evidence that " something " is going on- aliens or not ) or the truth is much bigger and more substantial than even they are able to deal with.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

.... The same folks who cry foul over showing an ID to vote are ok with people being issued “health certificates “, stating they are COVID19 free....


----------

